

IPad mini deemed ‘pointless’ by nearly half of American iPhone fans - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/08/09/ipad-mini-criticism-iphone-study-survey/

======
sp332
Blogspam, here's the article [http://www.cultofmac.com/183623/nearly-80-of-
americans-would...](http://www.cultofmac.com/183623/nearly-80-of-americans-
would-shun-ipad-mini-in-favor-of-iphone-5/) edit: never mind, even that's not
the source and the link from there is an affiliate link disguised as a direct
link...

------
hanapbuhay
The 1,873 surveyed on CouponCodes4u is hardly an accurate representation of
American iPhone fans.

